# A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!!



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

So here's the progress of my C6. Keep in mind that I've only had it for 4 months, and as we've established, engine mods are non existent for this car. So this is an all show no go build up.
This is the way the car came to me. It was a A6 3.2 Quattro Sport.
















First I added 5% tint all the way around.
































Then I swapped out that poorly color matched grille insert with a OEM Euro plate holder sourced from the UK and a real used Berlin plate.
















And this past weekend I swapped the AudiSport springs for H&R Sport springs. (OEM springs are up for grabs in the Classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif) 
































And 19' rims and tires will be ordered by the end of the week.
Ok the wheels are in...well, have been in, but I got lazy so finally here are the new pics with the wheels on....
































And a couple of that beautiful C6 interior that we all love so much...


























_Modified by Kemer1 at 5:55 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Kemer1)*

Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that color as well


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (mikegilbert)*

Mod or no mod - that paint makes it for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (GLI_Man)*

not sure if i've ever seen that color. interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (bhb399mm)*

Thanks gang. Yeah that color is quite uniqe. They only made that color for 2 years, and not that many cars were painted that color. Hell only 4 made it to Vegas. Audi calls that color Canyon Red.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Kemer1)*

looks great. my roommate has an 05 A6 3.2 quattro in Canyon red but with the rare Cream beige interior (only offered in 2005) with the same wheels yours has. his is 100% stock but 3.5 years and 31,000 miles, the car has been Toyota-like reliable and gets around 26-27MPG all day.
the canyon red is such a nice color too.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_looks great. my roommate has an 05 A6 3.2 quattro in Canyon red but with the rare Cream beige interior (only offered in 2005) with the same wheels yours has. his is 100% stock but 3.5 years and 31,000 miles, the car has been Toyota-like reliable and gets around 26-27MPG all day.
the canyon red is such a nice color too.

New pics are up with the pics of the wheels. And I love that cream interior...I have it too. I just wish mine was Toyota like reliable...but oh well. I love the Audi and my next car will be...well...an Audi.
Four Rings for Life!!!


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

that is vanilla not cream my good friends 
hard fine there. That color is really hard to find


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Kemer1)*

Car looks great! That colour looks different with different lighting. 
PS. What are you doing with the standard 18" wheels once you get your 19" wheels?


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (fleuger99)*

LOVE the color, only seen 1 at my dealer being serviced, and it's always the same one. You got a rare bird.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (live2skate4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2skate4me* »_LOVE the color, only seen 1 at my dealer being serviced, and it's always the same one. You got a rare bird.

Yeah she is very rare. Hell everyone goes for the silver/black/white/or gray. Afraid to take a risk. But with the CPO running out next July, and the fact that she hasn't been the nicest mistress I'm really contemplating trading her in for a B8 A4 Avant. But then again, I really love it, and really love the rarety of it.







Not sure what to do. But I do have a year and a half to figure that one out.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Kemer1)*

Nice & Rare Color combo and mods look clean...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Kemer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_Then I swapped out that poorly color matched grille insert with a OEM Euro plate holder sourced from the UK and a real used Berlin plate.

Hmm... The letter B is for Berlin indeed but the state sticker is from Bavaria. And Berlin isn't in Bavaria.
Anyway, nice car.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A little C6 mod love. Pics Pics Pics!!! (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
Hmm... The letter B is for Berlin indeed but the state sticker is from Bavaria. And Berlin isn't in Bavaria.

You sir have an impeccable eye for detail. That is indeed a Berlin plate, with a state sticker from Bayern/Munich. The place I got the plates from didn't offer a berlin sticker.


----------

